# Todays Face Book find..



## aametalmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

Got these off our local Face Book buy sell trade site for 20 bucks. Been looking for the Jacobs armature chucks for years and didn't want to pay ebay prices...Bob


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 3, 2013)

aametalmaster said:


> Got these off our local Face Book buy sell trade site for 20 bucks. Been looking for the Jacobs armature chucks for years and didn't want to pay ebay prices...Bob



WoW!  You done good!  Did they know what they had?


----------



## xalky (Nov 3, 2013)

:man: SCORE!!!!


----------



## aametalmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> WoW!  You done good!  Did they know what they had?



He said he knew the chucks were pricey. He wanted 15 but i made him take 20...Bob


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 3, 2013)

Bob

Awesome find.  I have had one of the Jacobs armature chucks for years, probably close to 30 now, and I found that when I invested in the Bison 3 Jaw Self Centreing Ball Bearing Rotating chuck, see www.kbctools.com page 517 for details, the Jacobs got much less use.  

I got the MT2 version which is a 3" OD chuck.  When I purchased the Gosan 1440V lathe I considered selling the MT2 version and getting a MT3 one, but the MT3 is 4" diameter and I found that even with the 3" I was often stretching to get the cutter in, so stayed with the 3" MT2 and added a MT2 to MT3 sleeve.

Walter


----------



## CNC Dude (Nov 4, 2013)

$20???? Man, I am truly living in the wrong state... Cool find indeed!


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 4, 2013)

I never knew face book sold things?


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 4, 2013)

same thing here! who lnew??    anyone got an address or link?


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 4, 2013)

34_40 said:


> same thing here! who lnew??    anyone got an address or link?



I'm on a few local "garage sale" Facebook sites.  I don't know how one would find them, my wife told me and she learned from her friends.

I got a free garage off of one. I just got it moved into place.

Here it is moving out of it's old location.




Sitting in my yard after a ~5 mile drive on back roads.




I don't have the finial placement pic yet.

More pics here if you're interested.  http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/dan_laduke/library/Garage move?sort=6&page=1

Thread hijack over.


----------



## aametalmaster (Nov 4, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> I never knew face book sold things?



I don't know for sure where to send you to find a group. I see there are at least 100 cities buy me but i am sure there are some nationwide i just don't know how to find them...Bob


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, at least it gives me some direction to search for..   Facebook???   Who knew?!?!?! :roflmao:


----------

